# Really bad heartburn / indigestion



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,
I'm 13 weeks pregnant and just starting to get over pretty awful morning sickness. However, in the last 2 weeks I have developed dreadful heartburn / indigestion (I don't know the difference - never had it before I got pregnant). It's almost constant. Gaviscon helps for about 15 minutes, then it's back.

I've tried eliminating certain stuff from my diet, tried walking around after meals, sleeping with raised pillows, drinking milk etc etc, but nothing helps.

Is there anything I can take which may help? Is it worth seeing my GP to see if there's anything they can prescribe?

This pregnancy has been miserable so far for me, I've just felt so dreadful all the time. It's taken me 10 years to get pregnant - I was supposed to enjoy being pregnant - it wasn't meant to be like this.   

I'm really really worried as I'm told it will only get worse as the pregnancy progresses. I can't bear the thought of having to put up with this for another 5/6 months.

Any suggestions?

jo x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There are medications that can be prescribed under the supervision of a doctor for severe heartburn.


----------

